# Program für icons



## haldjo1 (28. November 2002)

Hi ich suche ine Programm mit dem ich icons machen kann um die standart widows icons zu ersetzen.
vielleicht kennt jemand eins


----------



## Christoph (28. November 2002)

http://www.tucows.com/mmedia/iconedit95.html

Ein paar Plugins für PS gibts auch die sich mit ICONS beschäftigen


----------



## noidea (16. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,
wenn du einen Iconeditor brauchst dann geh mal unter http://www.freeware.de.
Da suchst du dann unter Rs IconEditor Professional. Den hab ich
mir runtergeladen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es den noch gibt weil
sie dort gesagt haben, dass er erstmal als vorläufige noch nicht ganz
ausgereifte Testversion kostenlos zum Download bereitsteht.
Aber du kannst es ja mal versuchen. 
                                           Grüße


----------



## Dako (9. Februar 2003)

man braucht gar kein spezielles Programm um ein icon zu machen.. einfach das bild in entsprechender grösse als bmp speichern und dann die endung in .ico ändern... und schon hat man das icon


----------



## SHViperia (5. März 2003)

Wobei aber zu bedenken ist, dass der Hintergrund des Icons nur transparent wird, wenn man die Hintergrundfarbe "Weis" hat.


----------

